# Bleistiftzeichnung Painten?



## NeptunVII (22. Januar 2006)

Ich habe eine Bleistiftzeichnung eingescennt und will da im gesamten was Farbe reinbringen.
 Alleine Farbe reinzubekommen ist noch recht einfach, aber dann ist alles etwas sehr eintönig. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht es anständigzu colorieren und zu schattieren.

Hier mal das bild

 Ich scheue mich auch nicht davor ein paar Tutorials zu lesen und es selber zu machen, aber ich finde solche tuts einfach nicht (ich finde im Internet sogut wie garnichts.)

 Fals möglich bitte auch in ICQ oder MSN adden (wenn ihr mich addet bitte auch anschreiben, auch wenn ich offline bin), lernen im chatt finde ich leichter als tutorials.

  thx im vorraus


   mfg.
   NeptunVII


----------



## Alexander Groß (22. Januar 2006)

Das sollte dir dabei weiterhelfen. Zum Vorbereiten solltest du deinem Bild folgender Prozedur unterziehen:

-> Bild
--> Anpassen
---> Tontrennung
----> Stufen:2

Dadurch sind für die Weiterbearbeitung so gut wie alle Schattierungen draussen .

Alex


----------



## NeptunVII (25. Januar 2006)

OK es hat sich jetzt eh erledigt, da ich das vorher das Programm auf Englisch hatte kam ich mit dem Tutorial nicht klar und die deutsche version die ich mir jetzt zugelegt habe kann ich nicht installieren, da ich das Service-Pack 2 für Windows xp nicht installiert habe
 (und NEIN ich werde es mir auch nicht installieren, da ich es einmal draufhatte und danach durfte ich meinen PC formatieren... es hat NICHTSMEHR funktioniert, nitmal die Standartanwendungen von Windows. seitdem reagiere ich hysterisch auf dieses ding.)

 Kurtz und knapp:
 Entweder ist einer so freundlich und hilft mir mit dem driss und paintet mir die um (die Bilder sind mir VERDAMMT wichtig)
 oder ich kann auch das mal wieder aus der liste meines Großprojektes streichen (und das will ich nicht)

 Und da ich mal denke, dass ersteres eh nicht infrage kommt kann dieses Thema geschlossen werden.


 thx.

 mfg.
 NeptunVII


----------



## oscarr (25. Januar 2006)

Du hast also Photoshop auf Englisch gekauft und kommst damit nicht klar. Dann hast Du dir die deustsche Version "zugelegt" (gekauft) und kannst bzw willst Sie nicht installieren wegen dem SP2.  

Also Du willst uns verarschen oder?


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Januar 2006)

Wenn du Probleme mit einer engl. Version und deutschen Tutorials hast, könntest du auf eine der vielen Übersetzungen zurückgreifen:

http://www.oweiss.com/articles/photoshop-glossary.htm

Da du richtig erkannst hast, dass dir keiner die Arbeit abnehmen wird, mache ich hier mal zu. Wenn du fachbezogene Fragen hast, schicke mir eine PN und ich mache den Thread evtl. wieder auf. Sonst artet die "Geschichte" schnell aus ...

Grüße

Philip


----------

